# Platte im Kieler Hafen



## Hasenfuß (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

zum Wiedereinstieg wollte ich mit dem Buttlöffel mal den Hafenbereich in Kiel abklopfen.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Eventuell kennt ja jemand eine der folgenden Stellen:
-Hörn
-Sartori-Kai + Museumsbrücke
-Schwentine-Mündung
-Kiellinie
-Hindenburgufer + Bellevue-Anleger
-Scherhafen (wo darf man denn da überhaupt?)
-NOK-Mündung

Oder lohnt sich das nicht wegen irgendwas?;+ 
Vielleicht läuft ja auch mal ein herrenloser Dorsch dort rum, obwohl ich lieber Butt-Filet hätte!#6

Grüße aus Kiel,
Hasenfuss mit seinem 1. Butt-Post|wavey:


----------



## NOK Angler (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

WArum sollte es sich nicht lohnen ? Den ein oder anderen Butt wirst du sicherlich verhaften können. Ich weiß zum beispiel das in der Schwentine , nähe mündung , sehr gut butt gefangen worden ist. Zum teil auch echt große dinger.


also , versuchs doch einfach mal !#6 

Gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## Drillmaschine (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Hi,



würd auch einfach mal probieren. NOK-Mündung wollte ich auch schon mal hin.

Über einen kleinen Bericht würde ich mich freuen.



MfG

Drillmaschine


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Also an der Hörn würd ichs net empfehlen mitm Buttlöffel .
 Da wird zwar immermal n Butt rausgeholt und man sieht auch immermal riesen vicher rumschwimmen aber zum gezielten Angeln gibts nu wirklich bessere Stellen . Außerdem liegt an der Hörn zuviel müll im Wasser da wirst mitm Buttlöffel andauernd Hänger haben .

 Würd die Kaimauer vom Möltenorter Hafen oder Die Steine vorm Uboot Ehrenmal empfehlen da ist wenigstens schöner Sandboden  =)

 Mönkeberg wär auch nicht schlecht aber da lagern über Winter Boote und das Gelände is abgesperrt =(


----------



## Hasenfuß (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Hi Kochtoppangler,

war gerade am Anleger "Bellevue" am Hindenburgufer. Just in dem Moment wurde ein 45er Butt gelandet. Der Boden dort ähnelt aber eher dem Leopardengrund, daher sind Hänger zu befürchten.
Die anwesenden Angler bestätigten mir, daß sie letzte Woche (angeblich) zu fünft knapp 30 Dorsch zwischen 40 und 60cm gefangen haben. 
Und es soll kein Kroppzeuchs dazwischen gewesen sein.#6 

Möltenort klingt gut.:k Das werde ich mal testen. Später auch mal Laboe.

Eine andere Frage: Auf den Anlegern, Buhnen, Stegen Kaimauern stehen überall Schilder "Angeln verboten". Was ist die Strafe bei Zuwiderhandlung? Wird da überhaupt kontrolliert oder ist das eher eine versicherungsrechtliche Absicherung?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Also ich "überseh" diese Schilder immer gerne und bis jetzt hat das eigentlich noch nie wen gestört . Außer 1 oder 2 mal als zufällig n Polizist vorbeikam .
 Aber der hat einen auch nur weggeschickt und das wars . Denk mal in den meisten Fällen sind die Schilder eher Versicherungstechnisch ,oder auch um die Anleger sauber zu halten (und damit haben sie leider recht einige Anleger sahen in der Zeit wo sie stark beangelt wurden aus wie sau) .


 Mönkeberger, Möltenorter und Laboer Hafen gilt das Angeln verboten z.B.
 Hauptsächlich solange da Boote liegen jetzt im Winter störts nicht wirklich wen solange man den Angelplatz sauber hält .

 Dann is in Mönkeberg noch ne andere gute Stelle (aber da ist Betreten Verboten wegen Einsturzgefahr und außerdem liegt da angeblich auch noch die ein oder andere Granate rum ) Auch hier wurd ich scho von der Polizei "erwischt" die ließen mich dann aber auf eigene Verantwortung weiterangeln ... Aber an die Stelle kommt man jetz ja dank des bereits erwähnten Winterlagers für die Boote eh nicht ran .

 Noch ne Topstelle is der Altheikendorfer Anleger . Aber nurnoch für Lebensmüde der is leider schon so rott das man Angst haben muss das der jeden Moment einstürzt   =)

 Wo willste denn in Laboe hin ? Vom Hafen aus oder wie ?
 Weil überall anders bräuchtest 200 m Würfe um ne einigermaßen vernünftige Wassertiefe zu erreichen  ...


----------



## Hasenfuß (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Hiho,

komme gerade aus Möltenort. Echt praktisch mit dem Licht am Anleger da. Außerdem war es total leer...

Anders das Meer, das war voller Fisch. Erste Rute klar gemacht und ausgelegt. Mit der anderen wollte ich ein wenig Butt-löffeln|supergri...
Aber dazu kam es erstmal nicht. In 15 Minuten knapp 12 Minidorsche gefangen - und Minidorsche können verdammt klein sein. 2 sind leider über den Jordan da sie sehr gierig waren. Also schnell Haken gewechselt, mit 3/0 Butthaken weiter.

Dann hatte ich kurz Ruhe und habe noch 3 Minidorsche auf den Buttlöffel gefangen. Zum Glück hatten sie aufgrund des frühen Anhiebs nicht tief schlucken können.
Dann war die andere Rute wieder dran: Noch 3 Babys.
Dann noch den Buttlöffel verloren weil ich im Dunkeln nicht mehr die Sandbank gefunden habe...:c :c 

Das war der richtige Moment um einzupacken. #6 

Also ich werde es da nochmals versuchen. Aber erst wenn auch Chancen auf maßige Fische bestehen. Das mit den Winzlingen hat mir echt leid getan!#c 
Ich frage mich ob da generell nur die Lütten rumhängen, oder ob das heute Pech war? Ist die Dämmerung eventuell die falsche Zeit? 

Zum Gerät: Zander-Spinnrute mit einfachem dänischen Buttvorfach, Meerforellen-Spinnrute mit Buttlöffel, Köder bei beiden Wattis. 
Der Wind war schräg auflandig, wenig Strömung, kein Kraut.

Zu Laboe: Kommt man nicht von den Steinen beim Ehrenmal (die Landzunge da) an tiefere Stellen ran?

*Edit* 3x nur/ Satz ist zuviel!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Weiß net war lange nicht mehr in Laboe aber das letzte ma war das Wasser da nur n bissl mehr als Knietief und wird auch nicht besonders schnell tiefer ...
 Nur da direkt bei dem Uboot ist n tiefer Graben der hat mindestens 4 meter .
 Hab da aber noch nie geangelt .

 Da is das Möltenorter Ehrenmal (Der Adler) viel Besser von da kannste fast in  die Fahrrinne werfen hast an den meisten stellen schönen Sandgrund und fängst hin und wieder sogar n Steinbutt . Musst nur das Angeln Verboten Schild Ignorieren oder dich genau 300 m vom Schild entfernt hinstellen oder einfach von der anderen Steite kommen wo kein Schild steht  =)

 Zu Möltenort ... Naja es sind recht viele Kleine Dorsche da (wie so ziehmlich überall in der Förde) aber wenn du ne Sandbank gefunden hast ists netmehr ganz so schlimm ... Dachte auch du willst da nur mitm Buttlöffel angeln denn hakt man die kleinen ja wenigstens vorne . Beim Normalen Grundangeln kannst du nur die wenigsten Retten deswegen mach ich das nurnoch äußerst ungern . Achja von der linken Hafenmole aus fing man früher am meisten aber vor dem Feuerschiff die Größten .
 Und wenn du mal n Wurf im Hafenbecken machst hast mit n bissl Glück auch mal n Schönen Barsch am Haken . In einigen Jahren konntest da richtig gezielt drauf Angeln  =)

 Und noch was zur Zeit also Die Dämmerung ist auf alle fälle die Hauptbeiszeit der Babydorsche (was leider nicht heißt das sie ansonsten nicht beißen) leider beißt genau in dieser Zeit alles andere auch besonders gut . Ca. 2 Stunden nachdem es denn Dunkel ist hörts mit den kleinen Dorschen häufig (leider bei weitem nicht immer) auf .Das is denn die Zeit wo man auch auf Grund wieder Butt fängt  =)
 Möltenort soll auch die Mittagszeit und Nachmittagszeit nicht schlecht für Butt sein ...

 Achja bevor ich hier zu Klug*******risch oder sonstwie rüberkomme Das alles sind größtenteils meine eigenen Erfahrungen oder das was ich von Kollegen gehört hab . Kann also sein das andere Leute ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben ... Aber ich behaupte mal das ich mich hier am Ostufer recht gut auskenne da ich seit über 10 Jahren hier angel und zwar einige Jahre lang fast täglich ...


----------



## Hasenfuß (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Hi Kochtoppangler,

nächstes Mal werde ich es etwas früher versuchen und auf den Sandbänken beim Ehrenmal (Adler). Natürlich komm ich von rechts an die Stelle |supergri ...


Bericht folgt!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Ich werd wohl auch morgen wieder los . Aber noch keine Ahnung wo's hin gehn soll . Vielleicht an die Hörn da hat man ja wenigstens noch chancen auf ne Forelle   =)


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Kannst ja mal schreiben wo dus dieses Wochenende versuchen willst vielleicht komm ich auch mal vorbei .
 Also Sandis und Hering liegt schon im Kühlschrank bereit  =)


----------



## Hasenfuß (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Hiho,

werde am Sa. mit meinem Bruder ein wenig in der Flensburger Förde den Meerforellen nachstellen. Erste Gehversuche...#t 

So muß ich leider jobben. Also dieses WoE klappt es leider nicht.

Wenn ich wieder losziehe poste ich hier, so daß wir uns evtl. verabreden können?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Jo dürfte kein Problem sein


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

War heute am Möltenorter U-boot Ehrenmal von 16.30 bis 18.45 .
 Hatte 2 gute Dorsche und einen Butt . Hab Allerdings nur auf Grund geangelt und nicht mit nem Buttlöffel .

 Die Stelle ist an sich garnicht mal so schlecht weil :

 -*Keinen einzigen Kleinen Dorsch !*
 -Wassertiefe von 10 m in Wurfweite und da draußen auch schöner Sandboden
 -Theoretisch is da angeln erlaubt
 -recht gut Beleuchtet
 -Angeblich recht gute Buttbestände (hab mich ma bei n paar Spaziergängern umgehört)

 Schlecht is nur :

 -Ist net für jeden was da auf den Steinen rumzuklettern
 -Auf den letzten paar Metern flacheres Wasser und viele Hänger
 -ziehmlich viele Krebse und Seesterne (Dürfte mitm Löffel ja kein Problem sein)
 -Die Möltenorter Fischer platzieren ihre Netze mal gerne so 30 m von den Steinen entfernt (Das machen sie aber schon recht lange also wird da auch recht viel Fisch sein)
 -Entweder man Braucht n Kescher oder man riskierts die Fische rauszuheben


----------



## Hasenfuß (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Hört sich alles in Allem recht gut an. Sollten wir mal zu 2t versuchen..#6 

Vor allem die fehlenden Mini-Dorsche finde ich gut!:m


----------



## Hasenfuß (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Nachschlag:

Hab heute nochmals Möltenort getestet (17:30-19:30h), allerdings wieder am Anleger.
Ergebnis: 8 Nemos, einer knapp maßig (ist wieder drin, das Gerippe), einen guten verloren.
Hab den Buttlöffel geschwungen. Meist waren die Jungs vorne gehakt.

Mit den letzten 10 Würmern war ich in Laboe (20:30-21:30h) am Fähranleger:
1 Wittling von hmmm 9cm auf 2/0 Butthaken
2 lütte Dorsche, einer verangelt |gr: 
Allerdings war dort schöner Sandboden in Wurfweite, zudem auch knapp 6m tief. Trotzdem kein Butt.

Fazit: 
Muß wohl doch mal zum Ehrenmal, die Fähranleger sind eher Kindergärten.

Allerdings hatte ich oft eine vertüddelte Montage, auch mit Stoppen der Schnur kurz vor dem Eintauchen. Konnte das Problem nicht lösen.

Neuerung: Habe vor dem Haken einen Schwimmkörper montiert und mit Stopper befestigt, dadurch keinen einzigen Hänger!


----------



## NOK Angler (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Habe heute mal den Sportboothafen rechts vom Marinestützpunkt mit dem Buttlöffel angetested. War so etwa in der Zeit von 17.00 bis 20.00 Uhr dort und konnte einige gute und eine ganzen haufen kleine Dorsche verhaften , die alle wieder schwimmen durften. War nur leider kein einziger Butt dazwischen , hatte aber 2x das typische ruckeln eines Buttes , leider ging der anhieb immer ins leere.

@Hasenfuß : Ich hatte auch immer Tüddel mit dem Buttlöffel , wenn ich schnur abruppt abbremse. Du musst versuchen die Schnur sanft zu bremsen und erst kurz vorm eintauchen des löffels ganz abbremsen. Ansonsten bisschen mit der Vorfachlämge variieren. Erst kurz -> damit üben bis es klappt -> dann ein bisschen länger , usw.

Hat bei mir so zumindest geklappt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Hasenfuß (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

@NOK Angler:

Meinst Du den Sportboothafen am Hindenburgufer?
Der ist ja gleich vor meiner Haustür, und ich Dussel fahr extra nach Eckernförde...
:c :c :c 
Da gab es nur 2x 33er Dorsch und 3x noch kleiner |gr: 
War aber im Hellen da, als ich packte fing es gerade wieder an (13-17:30h).
Die Mole dort ist ein Traum. Sandboden, eine tief abfallende Kante und noch die Fahrrinne - und das alles legal! :k 
Leider wissen das wohl viele...#c wurde hinterher voller.

Fazit:
Lieber vor der eigenen Haustür kehren (fischen|rolleyes )!

Zum Buttlöffel:
Also in der Luft trudelt das Vorfach rund um die Hauptschnur (mit kurzem Vorfach war es besser), um dann im Wasser perfekt zu vertüdeln - was kleine Dorsche nicht abschreckt #d ...
Also werde ich erst kurz bleiben, und dann langsam das Vorfach verlängern. Bis es klappt!

Edit:
Ententeich, null Wind (fast negativ ), pi-warmes Wasser, und der neben mir hat eine Mefo auf Heringsfetzen an Pose...


----------



## NOK Angler (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

HI ,

ich meine den Sportboothafen direkt neben der Tripnitzmole ? ( glaube doch das die so hieß ). Auf der Mole , die wesentlich weiter in die Förde rausging, wurde auch geangelt , allerdings glaube ich , waren das welche von der Marine. Die Mole gehört, glaube ich zum Marinestützpunkt. Sah jedenfalls so aus. 

Ist ein schöner Platz , nur dieser scheiß Vogeldraht auf der äußeren Mauer stört. Muß man rüberangeln , oder bis zur 2. LAmpe gehen , dort fehlt dieser nämlich.

Aber keine "Angeln Verboten" schilder , kaum noch Boote zur dieser Jahreszeit , wenige aber nette Passanten und tiefes Wasser ( ca. 4-6m ) direkt vor den Füßen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Hasenfuß (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Großadmiral Alfred von Tirpitz ist der Namensgeber (Tirpitzmole) |bla: .
Aber tatsächlich kommen da nur Bundis hin, wie in Eckernförde auf die Nordmole.

Wohne 700m vom Sportboothafen entfernt. Und wenn da tatsächlich kein Schild steht, muß ich da wohl auch mal hin...
Gibt es Licht?


----------



## NOK Angler (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

licht gibs da auch , jeweils ein lampe vorne an den ecken und eine in der mitte. Vor der Lampe in der Mitte ist auch ne Muschelbank , hab da teilweise den buttlöffel nur runtergelessen , eine kurbelumdrehung wieder hochgekurbelt und die Rute dann an die mauer gestellt. Hatte eh die meisten bisse direkt vor der mauer , u.a. einen von 47cm:q .


-----------
Sebastian


----------



## Hasenfuß (1. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Muschelbank?

Dann werde ich da mal mit gekochten Muscheln testen - werfen muß ich da ja eh nicht so weit. Kann man ja günstig selber "ernten" gleich neben dem Sportboothafen an der Kaimauer.

Und dann... #:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Bei mir wirds wohl n paar Wochen dauern bis ich malwieder los kann .
 Hatte n Unfall auf der Autobahn mein Auto ist erstmal in der Werkstatt und Geld hab ich für diesen Monat auch nicht mehr allzuviel  =(


----------



## Hasenfuß (2. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Schade! Hoffentlich ist Dir und dem Angelzeugs nichts passiert!!!? #6 

Hörst Dich ja ganz gesund an - hast hoffentlich auch niemanden anders verletzt.

Ich halte Dich und den Rest auf dem Laufenden! Können dann ja irgendwann mal zusammen los - ich wohn ja gleich hier an der Quelle...


----------



## NOK Angler (3. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

hi ,

wollte morgen tagsüber mal die stelle beim Möltenorter Ehrenmal testen. Kenne mich leider in der Ecke nicht so genau aus. Kann mir einer ne Wegbeschreibung für die Stelle per PM schicken ?

Werde dann so etwa zwischen 8-10 Uhr dort sein , wenn jemand intresse hat kann er ja kommen.

Und hoffen wir mal auf was anderes als immer nur Flundern und Nemos !!

Gruß
Sebastian

P.S.: War heute in Waabs , die Stelle hat sich dieses Jahr aber erledigt für mich !! Die letzten 3x wo ich da war , haben mir die Fischer Netze vor die Nase gelegt und waren am Schleppen.:r  Und es werde irgendwie immer mehr , waren es neulichs noch 2 Fische und 2 Schlepper waren es heute schon 5 Fischer und unzählige Schlepper !!:r :r


----------



## NOK Angler (4. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

hi leute , 

hab heute mal das ehrenmal in möltenort getested. War so etwa um 9.30 Uhr da und hab dann bis so ca. 17.30 geangelt. Mit den brandungskeulen hab ich in so ca. 80 - 100m auf watties , kneifer und heringsfetzen insgesamt 2 platte ( flundern ) , 3 maßige wittlinge und 1 maßigen Dorsch sowie reichlich untermaßige wittlinge und nemos gefangen. Hab einen wirklich guten biss auf heringsfetzen leider verpasst , hab nur noch meinen knüppel krumm dastehen gesehen als ich gerade aus dem büsche wiederkam . Bis ich an meiner rute war , war der fisch aber leider schon wieder weg !!:c :v :c . Auf buttlöffel und blinker gabs heute nichts.

Ansonsten schöne stelle , aber leider viele spaziergänger !!
Und einer der Möltenorter Fischer bei dem ich heute morgen am hafen noch tobsen besorgen wollte hatte heute morgen einen STEINBUTT:l von 4pfd. in den netzen gehabt !! Den Platz wollte er mir aber leider nicht verraten.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Standest vor dem Ehrenmal auf den Steinen ?
 Is das net ganz schön anstrengend da mit ner Brandungsrute zu angeln ?
Also ich angel da lieber mit Kürzeren leichteren Ruten schon alleine weil man die Bisse besser erkennt und 50 m Würfe eh ausreichen ...

 Den Steinbutt wird der Fischer übrigens genau da herhaben ...
  Wie gesagt da werden immermal welche gefangen ...
  Werds heute wohl doch malwieder da probieren .
  Wird zwar n bissl nervig das ganze Zeugs mitm Fahrrad zu transportieren aber naja ...


----------



## NOK Angler (5. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

nö , hab mich ganz frech auch den Weg gestellt. Bin dann, wenn ich gemerkt habe das ein fisch hängt die teerverklebte Schüttung runtergekratzelt und dann mit leichten schwung über die Steine den Fisch rausgehoben.

Hab es heute aber auch in den Beinen gemerkt das ich da 30x runter und wieder rauf bin.

gruß
Sebastian


----------



## NOK Angler (7. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

so , war heute abend nochmal am ehrenmal , dieses mal war auch schon jemand vor mir da. Und der saß genau auf den platz auf den ich eigenlich wieder gehofft hatte.|uhoh: 

also erstmal guten tag gesagt und gefragt ob es ihn stört wenn ich mich daneben setze. er hatte nichts dagegen und so wurde erstmal aufgebaut. eine rute mit heringsfetzten am 2m langen vorfach. ( hatte irgendwo gelesen das steinbutt gerne so extrem lange vorfächer mögen. ) an die 2. rute kam eine klassische 1 haken nachläufer montage mit wattwurm.nach dem auswerfen dauerte es auch garnicht lange da zupfte etwas an der rute mit heríngsfetzen , anschlag , sitzt ! Leider nur ein eben maßiger dorsch der wieder weiterschwimmen durfte. Also wieder fertig gemacht und raus damit. hatte dann in der nächsten zeit einige nemos und kleine wittlinge , bis mein nachbar seinen würmer verangelt hatte und ging. danach machte ich noch einen 3. rute fertig , die ich sonst immer als ersatztrute dabei habe , und stellte diese dann etwa 10m rechts von mir auf. An den anderen beiden ruten war auch nicht soviel los das ich gefahr laufen würde mit 3 ruten in hektik zu geraten. also auch heringsfetzen dran und rausgefeuert , zur sicherheit noch ein glöckchen ( hatte die rute immerhin im rücken ). keine 3 minuten nachdem ich die rute abgestellt hatte fing das glöckchen an zu bimmeln , ergebnis - wittling 35cm - lecker ! neuen fetzen rauf und wieder ausgewurfen , 10 min später kommt noch ein 42er dorsch raus der mit zu mir darf.

dann tat sich erst mal eine ganze zeit garnichts , bevor urplötzlich schnur von der rolle meiner linken rute gerissen wurde. kurz eine schocksekunde , tee über die hose gegossen , dann geschalted - linke rute = heringsfetzten , hechtsprung zur rute , bremse zu , anschlag , sitzt !! bremse wieder ein bisschen lösen , dann pumpen , vorsichtig pumpen , achtung die muschelbank ( hatte mich heute abend schon einige vorfächer und fische gekosted ) , gut rüber , weiter pumpem , nach vorne gehen ( stolpern ) , kopflampe an , gut ein ein dorsch , ein guter dorsch und er zeigt weiß. nun noch mit leichtem schwung über die steine - geschafft er liegt vor mir. mein erste ü50 dorsch von land aus. das maßband bracht dann gewissheit , 55cm küsten-leopart aus der förde . 
hab dann noch 90min weiter würmer gebadet , aber außer einigen nemos tat sich leider nichts mehr.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Hasenfuß (7. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Gratuliere, schöne Strecke! Die Pfanne ist voll #6 


Nun muß ich aber pennen!|gaehn:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Hehe also dieser jemand der da vor dir da war , Das war ich  =)


----------



## NOK Angler (8. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

HI , 

werde wohl morgen nachmittag , frühen abend nochmal nach möltenort fahren. hat sonst noch jemand lust ? Wollte mal gucken ob ich mit leichten Pilkern dort auch was bekommen kann.

gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Mal schaun wie morgen das Wetter is .
 Aber könnt leider eh erst um 17 Uhr da unten sein und denn wirds glaub och so langsam schon zu dunkel zum Blinkern / Pilken .
 Muss ja leider mitm Bus von der Arbeit nach Hause  und den Mitm Fahrrad zum Angeln :v

 Achja ich würds eher mit Blinkern versuchen mitm Pilker musst höllisch aufpassen wegen den ganzen Hängern ...


----------



## Pepe (8. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Hallo Kochtopfangler
gerade wo Du in Heickendorf wohnst.Versuch es ruhig mal ,auch jetzt,nach Anbruch der Dunkelheit mit  einem schwimmenden Spiro und ner buschigen dunklen Fliege in der Heickendorfer Bucht.Könnte ne freudige Überraschung werden.
Gruß Pepe.
PS.da Du kein Auto zu haben scheinst,gib mal Laut wenn du mal woanders mit hinmöchtest.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Joa das in der Heikendorfer Bucht weiß ich  =) aber da müsst ich mit Wathose rein da hab ich immoment keine Lust zu #c .  
 Früher stand ich immer da aufm Altheikendorfer Anleger aber der is so langsam n bissl Morsch  ...
 Und mein Autoloser Zustand dauert hoffentlich nurnoch so 2 Wochen denn dürft das Ding endlich wieder heil sein ...
 Achjoa wenns dir um Forellen geht versuchs ma morgens um 4 oder 5 Uhr an nem Windstillen Tag mit Pose und Seeringelwurm in Kitzeberg da hüpfen dir die Forellen manchma fast von alleine in den Kescher  =)
 Und Flundern sind da auch öfter mal dabei wat mich eigentlich wundert weil ich mit Pose locker 2 oder 3 m über Grund angel   ;+


----------



## Hasenfuß (9. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Habe am Sonntag vor der Tirpitzmole bei dem Sportboothafen gepilkt.
Ein todesmutiger hering hat sich an den Pilker verirrt, aber richtig gebissen.

Hab dann mit heringspaternoster getstet-nix.
Werde noch mal öfter dahin...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Boah bin jetz ers zuhause . Und das scho dunkel wird werd ich heute wohl nicht mehr los .Und den rest der Woche bin i auch net früher hier  =(

 Kommt Freitag wer mit Vors Möltenorter Ehrenmal ?


----------



## Hasenfuß (9. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Fr. muß ich leider jobben ab 16:30h.

Aber Wochenende bin ich dabei :k ...
Kleine Pilker testen, Sbiro und evtl. ein bißchen auf Grund.
Muß endlich meiner Freundin den ersten maßigen Dorsch präsentieren!

Sag doch mal wann Du da bist am WoE, sollten uns treffen!#h
Vor allem mal verschiedene Köder testen, um die Nemo-Gefahr zu minimieren- die Heringsfetzen hörten sich ja schon gut an!!!


----------



## NOK Angler (9. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

wochenende hört sich gut an , wo wolltest den hin ? Ehrenmal oder doch ne andere stelle ? 

war heute nochmal am ehrenmal , wollte es ja mit pilken testen. Aufgrund der starken strömung und eines 5er nord ost windes testedte ich erstmal 50gr. pilker mit denen ich allerdings noch nicht einmal bis zum grund kam. gewechselt auf 75gr. mit denen kam ich dann auch runter , nur bließ mir der wind jedesmal einen riesen bogen in die schnur , so das an köderkonntakt nicht zu denken war. 

Habe denn noch 3 nemos auf den 75gr. pilker gefangen bevor ich aufgrund der schlechten bedingungen ( inkl. immer stärker werdenen krautganges ) das angeln abgebrochen habe.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## NOK Angler (9. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

weiß eigenlich jemand wie das an den hier auf den bildern markierten ( rotes kreutz ) plätzen mit dem angeln aussieht ? 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Hasenfuß (9. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Naja, da geht doch was... mit mehr Kontakt und mehr Zeit sicher auch was maßiges!

Stelle ist mir egal, können auch die Kreuze testen.|kopfkrat 

Sag mir bitte noch mit was für Gewichten Du auf Grund warst, damit ich nicht zu kräftige Ruten mitschleppe... fische lieber leicht...#c 
Gibt es dort viel Strömung?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Also das erste Kreuz ist wohl die Mole vom Bundeswehr Gelände ...
 War schon n paar mal mitm Belly Boot da weil man ja so leider nicht aufs Gelände rauf kommt ... Ist ne gute Stelle auf Hering und auch nicht schlecht auf Dorsch ...

 Und das 2te Kreuz ist Kitzeberg eigentlich ne bekannte Stelle is am We auch immer recht viel los . Hauptsächlich auf Forellen Blinkern Dorsche sind natürlich auch immermal dabei ... Die fänge beim Brandungsangeln sind  hier (meiner Meinung nach) eher durchschnittlich . Außerdem nerven besonders am We bei schönem Wetter die ganzen Watangler ...
 Im Winter (Bei Frost und schnee) fängt man dort Tagsüber aber recht viele gute Dorsche ... ( Mein Rekord letzten Winter an einem TAg : 3 Stück einer 43  , einer genau 50 und einer fast 60 cm ) Butt ist hier allerdings höchstens Beifang ...

 Also ich werd am Wochenende wohl am Ehrenmal angeln werd mir noch Würmer und Hering Besorgen ... Gibt ja net viele Stellen wo ichs osnst mitm Fahrrad hinkomme ...

 Beim Ehrenmal hab ich immer 50 gr Bleie (bei 25er Schnur) und 80 gr Bleie (Bei 32er Schnur) benutzt . Das is an der Stelle ausreichend .

 Hab das Gefühl mit schwereren Bleien hat man auch mehr Hänger weil man die beim Einholen nicht schnell genug vom Grund wegbekommt .


----------



## Hasenfuß (9. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Wie wäre es am Sonnabend am Ehrenmal? Da komm ich ja auch prima hin. 
So ab Mittag in die Dämmerung hinein?

Wenn der Kochtopp noch kommt wären wir schon zu dritt? Reicht der Platz dafür eigentlich aus? Nicht daß alle nix fangen weil zu eng?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Nönö da is genug Platz .
 Solang ich die Stelle mit dem Rohr bekomm das Brauch ich als Rutenhalter  =)


----------



## NOK Angler (9. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

denke mal schon das man da mit 3 leuten angeln kann. Samstag ist gut , da hab ich noch nichts vor. werde dann so ab 12 uhr am ehrenmal sein. können dann nach wind / wetter / strömung entscheiden ob wir dort angeln , oder doch lieber woanders.

hat eigentlich jemand ne tiefenkarte von der förde ? Würde mich dann nämlich für eine kopie interessieren#t . Muß da auch gleich jemanden noch mal ne PM schreiben , vielleicht bekomm ich ja noch eine bis SA.

__________

Sebastian


----------



## NOK Angler (9. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

@ Hasenfuss : Nehme nicht zu leichtes Geschirr mit , denn dort am ehrenmal gibt so die ein oder andere *muschelbank* vor du die fische rechtzeitig hochbekommen solltest. 

werde für die pilker wohl ne mittlere karpfenrute 2,75 lbs nehmen , hab ich heute auch und denke das ging ganz gut. außerdem hab ich bei der auch noch mit wittlingen meinen spaß.


----------



## JonasH (10. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Jippie dann gibts ja hier Sonntag wieder nen tollen bericht  Bin ja hier schon immer gespannt am mitlesen wohne leider nicht in der gegend wo es Platte geben könnte 
Aber auch Fangberichte sind subba!!!


----------



## Drillmaschine (10. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

@ NOK-Angler

wegen ´ner Tiefenkarte musst du mal beim Bootshop Röschmann im Kreishafen gucken. Da gibts sicherlich auch Kieler Förde Karten. Die Eckernförder Bucht habe ich mir schon mal angesehen.

Sind nicht ganz billig, aber nen Blick kann mal wohl mal kostenlos draufwerfen. Einfach interessiert fragen  .

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## NOK Angler (10. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

hast du ne ahnung was so eine karte kosted ? gibs da auch welche von nok ?


gruß
nok angler


----------



## Hasenfuß (11. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Ok, Sa. ca. 12h am Ehrenmal- da bin ich doch glatt dabei!

Wo bekommt ihr Eure Heringe her? Gibt es die günstig ab Boot? 
Könnte die ja auch selber angeln, aber die Zeit....#c


----------



## NOK Angler (11. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

wo angelst du den um diese jahreszeit noch heringe ? Ich meine gezielt und ein paar mehr als 1 oder 2 ??#c 

Bräuchte da nämlich noch ein paar auf vorrat für den winter.

Ansonsten friere ich mit im frühjahr immer so ca. 50 - 100 heringe als köder ein.
Hab aber auch nur noch 6 stk.:c .


Gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Hey NOK! Schönberger Seebrücke bekommst Du Heringe und nicht nur 1 oder 10. Die Heringe kommen erst wenn die Lampen auf der Brücke an sind und dann die ganze Nacht....... Bin heute auch da. Mal sehen, ob ich welche bekomme.


----------



## NOK Angler (11. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

mal gucken , muß heute heute mittag eh nochmmal nach rendsburg. vieleicht komme ich noch vorbei. muß ja noch meine neuen rollen testen !!

ab wann bist du denn da ?
und kanst du mir ne wegbeschreibung per pm schicken ?#t 

gruß
nok angler


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Ist raus.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Achso ich bin gegen 15 Uhr da und bleibe, bis die Würmer wech sind......


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Ich werds Samstag mal mit Makrele versuchen die hält wenigstens n bissl besser am haken als Hering


----------



## Hasenfuß (11. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Bin zwischen 12 und 15h da- mit Makrele, Muscheln und Würmern- sowie Jigs... Mal sehen was geht?!

Bis dahin... warten!|uhoh:


----------



## Drillmaschine (11. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

@ nok-angler:

ich glaube, die Karten kosten 10-20 Euro. Das Problem und der Grund, warum ich sie nicht gekauft habe, ist, dass keine Ufer-Anfahrtswege drin sind, sondern nur die "Wasserstraße" mit Bojen und Sperrbezirken usw. .

Die gleichen Karten kannst du auch hier bestellen bzw. dir schon mal nen Überblick verschaffen:

http://www.bsh.de/de/Produkte/Karten/Seekarten/3-Ostsee/Arktischer-Ozean.jsp

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt denn wird das wohl morgen nix .
 War heut mal kurz unten das Wasser war ca 1,5 meter flacher als normal ...
 Und denn noch schöner Wind genau von der Seite  .
 Da bekam ich netma mit ner 150 gr Kralle die Schnur stramm . Hab denn nach 10 min wieder eingepackt hatte keinen Sinn

 Aber Würmer hätt man sich heut gut besorgen können   =)


----------



## NOK Angler (12. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Wasser soll laut bsh bis morgen wieder auflaufen , nur der wind macht mir kopfzerbrechen , aber das wird schon


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Aber nich an der Stelle wenn der weiter mit der stärke genau von der Seite bläst brauchst scho ne 200er Kralle um die Schnur stramm zu bekommen


----------



## NOK Angler (12. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

also laut bsh morgen NNW 5-6 , guckst du hier
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Kiel.htm

und laut wetteronline NW 3-4, guckst du hier
*http://tinyurl.com/5na9b*

lass uns morgen mittag mal treffen , gucken denn ob wir vor ort bleiben oder woanders hinfahren. Kannst dann bestimmt auch bei mir oder hasenfuß mitfahren.


----------



## NOK Angler (12. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

morgen auch gute strömung , guckst du hier

[ Strömungskarte wieder entfernt ]


----------



## Hasenfuß (13. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

NOK Angler, Du hast mein Tel.-Nr. für den Fall der Fälle daß wir ausweichen müssen als PN!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Falls ihr net schon löos seid ...

 War grad kurz unten Wind hat ca. Stärke 3 das dürft also noch gehen und das Wasser is auch wieder da sogar höher als normal  . Also eigentlich ganz gute Bedingungen Heute ...

 Naja werd denn so um kurz nach 3 unten sein ...


----------



## Hasenfuß (13. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Uiiii,

NOK-Angler war da, und via Telefon haben wir uns an die Mole im Hafen verlegt. Man konnte ja nicht auf die Steinpackung drauf #d ...

Aber dort gab es nur Nemos (NOK-Angler) und kalte Finger (ich). Habe dann eingepackt weil ich nicht mehr werfen konnte.

Warten wir auf den Bericht vom NOK-Angler!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Also als ich unten war konnt man wieder drauf . 
 Hatte aber heute außer n paar Wittlinge nichts .

 Aber 2 ziehmlich gute bisse an der Brandungsrute . Köder war n Fingerlanger
 Makrelenfetzen . Die Rute Bog sich bei dem einen Biss fast bis ins Handteil durch leider war ich net schnell genug da  :c.

 Die letzte Stunde hat sich auch der Wind gelegt da konnten die Finger schön wieder auftaun  =)


----------



## NOK Angler (13. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

so , bin auch wieder zu hause .

also ich kam um etwa 12.30 in Möltenort an , erstmal gucken ob schon jemand da ist. bin der erste , aber was ist das aus 1m unter normal wasserstand war über nacht + 1m wasserstand geworden und man konnte auch nicht mehr auf den steinen stehen ohne sich nasse füße zu holen. 

bin dann erstmal zurück zum auto und habe dann hasenfuß angerufen und in den heikendorfen hafen umdisponiert. also sachen rutergeschleppt und vorm angeln noch kurz bei einen möltenorter fischer gefragt ob er tobsen hat. "nein , sowas gibs hier gar nicht" bekam ich als antwort , also erstmal sachen auf die mole geschleppt und fertig gemacht. erstmal eine rute mit watti und  eine mit heríngsvorfach und kleinen pilker ( gab donnerstag abend in der nähe ja auch welche ).
beim 2. wurf denn einen tobsen gefangen. soviel zu den aussagen der fischer vor ort !! 
danach noch eine rute mit fetzen vom frischen tobsen fertig gemacht und gewarted und gewarted und gewarted. 
in der zwischenzeit war auch schon hasenfuß eingetroffen und hatte aufgebaut als bei mir der erste nemo biss. 
hatte dann noch 5 - 6 weitere nemos bevor ich schluß gemacht habe.

gruß 
NOK Angler


----------



## Hasenfuß (14. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*



			
				NOK Angler schrieb:
			
		

> in der zwischenzeit war auch schon hasenfuß eingetroffen und hatte aufgebaut


... und schon wieder abgebaut!|uhoh: :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Ach ich werds heute noch mal versuchen hab noch Würmer übrig .
 Gestern war das Wasser vielleicht noch n bissl zu aufgewühlt .


----------



## Hasenfuß (14. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Viel Erfolg!

Ich werde meine restlichen Würmer (falls sie es überleben) am Montag ertränken. Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit.

Mal sehen, ob was auf Jig geht... ;+


----------



## Hasenfuß (15. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

War ab Dämmerung im Sportboothafen nahe der Tirpitzmole. Windig, in Böen bestimmt 5-6; ca 80cm unter NN. 

Es war ein kleines Nemo-Festival, wobei ich einen großen verloren habe... Leider zwei knapp maßige "verangelt", die dann filetiert wurden #d :c 


Buttlöffel lief auch gut, aber nix plattes in Sicht...
Werde die Stelle mal nach der Dämmerung testen.


----------



## chippog (16. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

nur mal so ne frage als "aussenstehender", was ist eigentlich ein "nemo", kleinstfisch? gruss aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## TomKry (16. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

@chippog: richtig, nemo als bezeichnung für minidorsch. in anlehnung an den film finding nemo.


----------



## chippog (18. November 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

minidorsch = nemo ?!
mal sehen, ob ich den ausdruck auf schwedisch auch einarbeiten kann...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Und war von euch die letzte Zeit malwieder wer los ?

War noch n paar mal vorm Ehrenmal aber außer n paar richtig gute Bisse gabs nur Nemos und den einen oder andern Maßigen Wittling . War aber auch immer sch ... Wetter ...

Und letztes Wochenende mitm Kollegen in Mönkeberg . Zusammen 1 maßigen Dorsch und 2 gute Wittlinge + 6 Nemos

Die Dorsche standen ganz vorne an der Spundwand hatte 4 Stück dran konnte aber nur einen rausholen und der hing auch ganz vorne .

N Butt hab ich aber schon wat weiß ich wie lange nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Butt ist beim laichen........


----------



## haukep (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Nicht alle, viele sind auch noch an der Küste


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Woher weißt Du das Hauke? Hast Du die gesehen ?


----------



## nowortg (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Hallo,

bei Wassertemperaturen unter 8 Grad ist der Plattfischfang bekanntlich meistens sehr dürftig.

MfG und stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## haukep (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Klaro, habe schon mit denen abgestimmt, dass die demnächst an der Brücke sind, wenn wir uns mal wieder auf den Weg machen....


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro, habe schon mit denen abgestimmt, dass die demnächst an der Brücke sind, wenn wir uns mal wieder auf den Weg machen....



Da hast Du die verkehrten Platten gesehen! Das waren die schwulen Platten und die will ich nicht........   #6


----------



## haukep (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Du meinst auch jeder, der mal einfach eine Pause vom vielen Sex braucht ist gleich schwul was.... #d   |bla:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Die beißen doch noch hatte heute  2 in Kitzeberg .
Und das obwohl ich mich schon auf Dorschfilet gefreut hatte   =/ 
Denn Dorsche hatte ich keinen einzigen


----------



## haukep (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Da wäre ich froh - lieber eine schöne Flunder und dafür 3 Dorsche weniger! Ich bin PRO FLUNDER


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Platte im Kieler Hafen*

Wieder 2 Platte Diesmal in Mönkeberg aber auch hier halten sich die Dorsche irgendwie ziehmloich zurück  :c


----------

